# REVIEW: Agile Interceptor Pro



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello guys! 
My name is Jørgen, 14yearold guitarist from norway. 
By the way, Calling me mean things just because of my age is not acceptable. 
I play 8string beacause i like it, not just to be cool with 2 extra strings. 
I'll upload some songs at the bottom of the site.
Sorry for that, i just hate pointless mean people pushing other people down.. 

WELL
I was too noob to make a NGD thread when it arrived. And i could not quite make an opinion about it in the start. 
Going directly form 25.5 six to a 28.625 eight was hard.
I've owned this guitar for about a year now and i think its time it gets its own Review. 
It deserves it.

Info under each pic!






*The Start*
Ohh i remeber it well, 
I fell in love with this guitar at rondo music last spring. 
These were harsh times. 
My parents were getting devorced and my life-force were minimum. Guitar playing faded away and I lost inspiration. 
One day out of the blue i found this strange looking site called Rondomusic. Finding this guitar randomly at RondoMusic gave me a hope, 
and something to work for! 
I love the gloomy feeling that finish makes!

*SPECS:*
Double cutaway light mahogany arch top body
5 piece maple/walnut neck-thru body design with headstock matching body 28.625" scale 
USA Made Kahler Locking Tremolo
USA Made EMG 808 Pickups
Ebony fretboard with no markers. Position markers are located on the side of the neck.
24 Extra Jumbo 2.9mm frets and a 15" radius neck for fast play 
Grover Die Cast Tuners
Two volume controls and pickup selector switch 
Width of the neck at the nut 2 ¼&#8221; 
Satin Polyurethane Finish





*The Back*
All my other 6's are bolt ons, and im okay with that but:
Necktrough is just amazing.
Necktrough makes acces to all frets super easy!
Its a thing of perference but for me its great! 





lol




*The Neck*
Well as mentioned in the Intro 
going directly from 6 to baritone 8 was hard. 
I had never played any 7's or 8's before. 
Everyone i know told me it would be hard, 
but somehow my fingers get great comfort on this neck.
Its big but its not to big, or wide. 

Because of the 28.625 scale, the frets get alot bigger, 
it makes arpeggioing on higher register very easy acctually because my fingers get enough space. It was a pain to get used to, 
but now its awesome with larger frets.





Mhhhhh interceptor pro!!










*Flaws*
I dont think this guitar has any but if i had to pick one i'd go with the weight. Its very heavy, and i think i would prefer the body to be a bit thinner.
But its an 8string wtf did i expect! 




OTHER:

*The EMG 808's:*
They are fantastic.
Personally i like them best on clean because of that amazing sound omg! They are great and sound mouch better than any of my other guitars on distortion as well. 
*
Strings:*
Its very hard to find strings for my guitar here in Norway so im currently using Labella's Crazy 8's. 
I think they are great, 
they sound massive and punchy for slapbass-like clean playing 
They are rocking on distortion also 

Oh yes CLIPS OF IT
Here are some clips recorded with my agile!

Distortion Using it as the guitar it is:
Moonjava Song by MannyMoonjava on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Distortion Using it as a rythm/djent guitar:
Hope of Blue by MannyMoonjava on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Clean Jazz finger playing:
Mayli Jazz Test by MannyMoonjava on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

This guitar will be my main guitar for a long time. 
I might get an Intrepid Bloodburst, just to getaway from the kahler and double locking.
But that is some time ahead. I'll just love the guitars i have, and look for others when i have cash.
I really dont need any other guitars but thinking about playing live, I like to have atleast one backup guitar.
I use all the strings, so if I break one just before im about to play, I need a backup.

This guitar has really taken a huge part in my life.
I love this guitar.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah its a great colour. I get my first 8 string in May but have opted for a shorter scale so that its notes hard on my hands


----------



## iron blast (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on a sick guitar youngin  I was just wondering why the chrome volume knob?


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 25, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Congrats on a sick guitar youngin  I was just wondering why the chrome volume knob?


Yeah i played in a band a while ago and me and the bassist switched knobs before a show, after the show be should switch back and he destroyed his tone pot. The Agile knobs were to tight on his bass while the bass knobs fits perfectly on the Agile.

He is afraid that if i tries to pull out the other knob he will damage the volume pot. So thats why i still have the Silver knob


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 25, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Yeah its a great colour. I get my first 8 string in May but have opted for a shorter scale so that its notes hard on my hands



How short? everything under 27" would sound sloppy. But with the right strings there's no limit what you can do


----------



## failshredder (Mar 25, 2012)

Dude, not going to lie, that first track was RAD. You've got decent chops and some great ideas. Plus you sound different. *high-five*


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 25, 2012)

failshredder said:


> Dude, not going to lie, that first track was RAD. You've got decent chops and some great ideas. Plus you sound different. *high-five*


Thanks kind man of great knowledge! I dont want to sound as anyone else xD
Djenting around is just to chill, but people has heard it before..


----------



## Explorer (Mar 25, 2012)

MannyMoonjava said:


> Some insist that everything under 27" would sound sloppy, but with the right strings there's no limit what you can do


Fixed.

I have four 25.5" 8-strings, at this point all tuned down to E1, all with sufficient tension to sound good. I've even had two of them tuned down to Bb0, again with the correct gauges to give the correct tension to avoid being sloppy. 

If you visit the String Tension Megathread, there are many stories where people actually tried intelligently upping the gauge (not just guessing, but knowing the target tension and finding the right gauge to get there) and it worked. I know it worked for me.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool review, and you are a great guitarist, especially at that age!


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice axe. I have the Septor 828 an love it to death. I have small hands but it I don't find the guitar much more difficult to play than my standard scale guitars. I actually find that the longer scale feels fantastic for the music I'm playing right now. 

After messing with the Septor for a few weeks my standard scale guitars feel funny, like little toys or something..? lol

Anyways, congrats on the axe, and nice chops brother!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 25, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I have four 25.5" 8-strings, at this point all tuned down to E1, all with sufficient tension to sound good. I've even had two of them tuned down to Bb0, again with the correct gauges to give the correct tension to avoid being sloppy.
> 
> If you visit the String Tension Megathread, there are many stories where people actually tried intelligently upping the gauge (not just guessing, but knowing the target tension and finding the right gauge to get there) and it worked. I know it worked for me.



Yeah sorry im not so into that, as long as i can play its fine by me


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats bro...Agile's are fantastic guitars, welcome to the club!


----------



## m4rK (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool write up man! Thats an impressive guitar to have at 14! I was still strumming cheapo junk at that age!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Mar 26, 2012)

What are your opinions on the khaler?


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 27, 2012)

m4rK said:


> Cool write up man! Thats an impressive guitar to have at 14! I was still strumming cheapo junk at that age!



Thanks dude  took my some time to get enough money for this baby!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 27, 2012)

ESPfanboy said:


> What are your opinions on the khaler?



The kahler is great! But its a bit difficult to understand some times. There is a clutch that can lock the vibarm so that it doesnt spin around, thats great for live performance


----------



## ESPfanboy (Mar 27, 2012)

MannyMoonjava said:


> The kahler is great! But its a bit difficult to understand some times. There is a clutch that can lock the vibarm so that it doesnt spin around, thats great for live performance



How is the sustain with it?


----------



## vansinn (Mar 27, 2012)

Hei Jørgen, det var greit, det 

Some really nice jazzy chops in your Moonjava song, and the clean jazz with Brazilian vibes is a cool alternative way of hearing 8-stringers.
No doubt you have a future!
I can hardly believe you ain't faking your age 

Which strings are you using?


----------



## TimSE (Mar 27, 2012)

That is one of the best looking interceptor 8s iv seen in a long time! good score! 

A simple but good and fair review too


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 28, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Hei Jørgen, det var greit, det
> 
> Some really nice jazzy chops in your Moonjava song, and the clean jazz with Brazilian vibes is a cool alternative way of hearing 8-stringers.
> No doubt you have a future!
> ...



Thank you alot for positive feedback! I apreciate that 
i use the Labella Crazy 8's because they are the best for me and easiest to get


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 28, 2012)

ESPfanboy said:


> How is the sustain with it?



Great ;-)


----------



## Chalupacabra (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, the guitar is neat and all but YOUR PLAYING is phenomenal in the most literal sense of the word. 1st and 3rd tracks were great!


----------



## JazzandMetal (May 1, 2012)

Love the first track! Awesome melody, vibe, and timing. Congratulations. What scales, keys, and inspirations did you use?

When you use the vibrato bar, does the guitar go out of tune easily? 

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 2, 2012)

It's nice that something positive came out of your family problems. Maybe if your parents took the time to read this thread they'd better understand the consequences of their actions.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (May 10, 2012)

JazzandMetal said:


> Love the first track! Awesome melody, vibe, and timing. Congratulations. What scales, keys, and inspirations did you use?
> 
> When you use the vibrato bar, does the guitar go out of tune easily?
> 
> Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.



Well haha im really into just finding the melody by ear, since i don't understand Modes yet. I hope i can learn them in the future so my solos get better. 
I use to expand the blues scale for tasty solos though! 

Well its a kahler so its not as "sick" as the floyds. It bends the tone 2-3 tone max. It doesnt go out of tune, never! I tuned it once last month, and gigged with it today actually.

bro topic: KAHLER HAS A CLUTCH THAT LOCKS THE TREMOLO, 
TAKE THAT FLOYD'S!!

Thanks for kind words, i really appreciate it.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (May 10, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> It's nice that something positive came out of your family problems. Maybe if your parents took the time to read this thread they'd better understand the consequences of their actions.



Its a bit hard to talk about the past, but as long as everything is good now in the present, thats what counts.

Guess i'll just have lots of fun with music and take other stuff later : )


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful guitar, and a great, thorough review. I have three Agiles, and I really like all of them. You embarrassed me. I've got to get off my lazy ass and up some ngd threads.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 11, 2012)

Dude, how are you that good at 14? Stick with it man, I bet you'll be going places! Great guitar and great skills!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 11, 2012)

Good god, I'm listening to this first track, and it'd be impressive stuff from an adult, let alone a 14-year old! :O

You have a crazy future ahead of you dude


----------



## MannyMoonjava (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
In the summer vacation last year, i practiced around 6-11 hours almost every day!


----------

